# Here is the MAC collection of a non MA



## poppy z (Mar 10, 2006)

hello,

I'm not a MAc MA in France.
 I've just discovered MAC in july O5 and then I spent all my money in mac product (it's a drug). But I'm very proud of it. And trust me, it's not finished!!!

My eyeshadows, shadesticks and paints:







My brushes, blushes and more...:






My palettes and my pigments:






My lipsticks and...:






And my makeup file (with MAC drawings, and Sonrisa's makeups):






That's it.
Bye


----------



## bocagirl (Mar 10, 2006)

You have a lovely collection.


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice collection - I love the binder with the looks in it!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 10, 2006)

Many nice items!!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 10, 2006)

nice collection, i love the binder


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 10, 2006)

your collection is great...I might have to copy the binder idea...it's genius!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## cosette (Mar 13, 2006)

hi ,

very , very , very nice collection , i like your eyeshadows collection .

a++


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Mar 13, 2006)

I second the copying of the binder idea!!! totally genius!!!


----------



## geminia (Sep 7, 2006)

I love the binder idea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. You have an awesome collection.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 8, 2006)

awesome collection!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 8, 2006)

WOW!! impresive!!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 8, 2006)

wow i love the file! great collection =D


----------



## Bianca (Sep 8, 2006)

Love it and I want that makeup file!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 9, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## MACFreak (Sep 9, 2006)

if only u lived near me,i totally have fun hanging out w/u


----------



## Kim. (Sep 9, 2006)

That makeup file is a great idea! Thank you!


----------



## miss_emc (Sep 10, 2006)

wow what a fantastic collection for a non MA!! I've got file similar to yours which I've put looks, but I also have another where every year at Halloween I print off all of the looks and put them in there, it's so handy!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 16, 2006)

Awesome!
I love the book idea!


----------



## tottui (Sep 17, 2006)

wow i love the binder idea!!!... lovely collection btw!


----------



## geeko (Sep 17, 2006)

nice stuff...i like the look book too. Did u print them out yourself?

....haha..collecting M.A.C is like consuming drugs. It's very addictive...


----------



## Katura (Oct 13, 2006)

The picture of the binder, is there any way to scan the page with Knight Divine on it and send it to me?! I'd love you forever!!!


----------



## Raspberrylover (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice collection and avatar.


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 22, 2006)

hé poppy z!!!!!!!
merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la dernière photo, c'est la "bible MAC"?
Je trouve que ce serait tellement génial d'avoir de vrais visages pr illustrer ces instructions de maquillage (moi je les trouve pas terribles ces têtes carrées , ça donne pas envie de refaire le make up lol)
bisous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Dec 23, 2006)

I love your collection! The binder = genius idea


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 24, 2006)

That is a beautiful collection.  Nice labeling by the way.  I love your binder.  You have inspired me to make one!  Thanks for sharing.


----------

